# lysähtää - rojahtaa - tuupertua



## n8abx9

Millaisia tyyli- tai merkityseroja on näissä sanoissa? Ne vaikuttavat olevan hyvin lähellä toisiaan.


----------



## Ansku89

Vaikea kysymys. Sanoisin, että tuupertua viittaa lähinnä sairauskohtauksen tms. aiheuttamaan tilanteeseen. Jos lysähtää tai rojahtaa sohvalle raskaan työpäivän jälkeen, on todennäköisesti vain väsynyt, mutta jos tuupertuu sohvalle, pitää soittaa ambulanssi. Tämä on varmaankin tärkein merkitysero.


----------



## Armas

Tuupertumiseen liittyy sairauskohtaus, tajunnan menetys, kuolema. Rojahtaminen tapahtuu ryminällä. Iso puu rojahtaa, kompastuva rojahtaa naamalleen, kyljelleen, kaatuu kuin puu. Lysähtämisestä minulle tulee mieleen kasaan painuminen, romahtaminen, yleensä voimien loputtua.


----------



## n8abx9

Mahtavaa, kiitos paljon!


----------



## n8abx9

lysähtää - rojahtaa - tuupertua,  ja sitten vielä: *kellahtaa - kuukahtaa - keikahtaa - kupsahtaa*

Ovatko nuo synonyymeja?


----------

